# You're Stuck on an Island



## Admin (Mar 22, 2013)

You can choose one food, one form of entertainment, and one person living or dead to spend you time with (clearly they would be alive though). 

Duck, a deck of cards, and Ernest Hemingway. 

He's not my favorite author, but I don't think I would get tired of his stories.

Who and what are you choosing?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2013)

cow ,a book writtin by Mary Blewitt,Thor Heyerdahl


----------



## Admin (Mar 22, 2013)

Great choice! I"M sure Thor is another person who could tell some great stories non stop.

I was also thinking of replacing Hemingway with Daniel J. Boorstein.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

Pizza, Valerie Bertinelli and naked twister...ftw


----------



## nealtw (Mar 22, 2013)

He said stuck, not dream vacation


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 22, 2013)

Theres a naked twister? Is that the one with no dots?

Coconut...soccerball..Wilson.


----------



## Admin (Mar 26, 2013)

inspectorD said:


> Theres a naked twister? Is that the one with no dots?
> 
> Coconut...soccerball..Wilson.



All twister is naked twister is properly imagined.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2013)

There all blank in the dark, great game with new friend, don't know anyone still playing after a week. Not that I asked anyone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 26, 2013)

nealtw said:


> There all blank in the dark, great game with new friend, don't know anyone still playing after a week. Not that I asked anyone.



Not as much fun with the lights out...:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Not as much fun with the lights out...:rofl:


 
In the dark groping is required.


----------



## Admin (Mar 27, 2013)

nealtw said:


> In the dark groping is required.



That is in the rules. I've read it.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you have any other rules for naked twister in the dark that you can share with us on this forum?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2013)

Spinner, not required
There are no losers
Oil makes it better unless you're playing on sand.
Printed sheet with coloured spots, not required.
Game ends when the two players agree on next game to play.


----------



## Rojo68 (Mar 27, 2013)

Food- chicken 
Entertainment - smart phone with unlimited date
Person -Jesus (need someone who knows how to perform miracles so that if I am deserving I can get out of there!)


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2013)

Rojo68 said:


> Food- chicken
> Entertainment - smart phone with unlimited date
> Person -Jesus (need someone who knows how to perform miracles so that if I am deserving I can get out of there!)


 
People how believe in a higher power alway have that power with them, you can still bring a friend.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2013)

Found a picture of twister played in the dark. The island looks bigger in the dark too.
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2013)

Good times. I remember that game well.


----------



## Admin (Jun 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> You can choose one food, one form of entertainment, and one person living or dead to spend you time with (clearly they would be alive though).
> 
> Duck, a deck of cards, and Ernest Hemingway.
> 
> ...



Alright new folks, what do you pick?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 11, 2013)

It dosn't have to be a small island. We have a big island with a great ferry system, but when they cancil the last boat do to the wind or something, you and 300 other people are all racing up town with only one wish. I wish I had a hotel room.


----------



## Admin (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I was alone.


----------

